# Spot and /stalk or Stand hunt?



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

O.K., this fall I am going bow hunting for deer (Mulie, Whitetail mix). I will be hunting a large open oatfield, but there is and old resivoir that is dreid up and the dam provides cover, along with some old grainries, along with hunting a very rough pasture right behind it with very steep hills, no trees, and a ton of sagebrush. My question is this, for both or different for one and different for the other, should I set up a blind and wait them out or should I try spot and stalk tactics? I know of a game trail in the oat field and there are some natural salt licks in the pasture. I only have one blind as of right now, but I could make/get more. Thanks


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

idk varmit? thats a good question.. i guess if it is alot of land and you can't find a trail to set up about 20 10 yards from then i suppose stalking would work..but i think if it were me i would setup by trails etc.

good luck!!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I would probably hunt out of a blind at least in the evening on trails comming into the fields. Mornings, and during the day I would try finding bucks that are bedded in the sage brush or other cover by glassing from the highest point. I think the only way you will have success stalking a mature buck is if you see him or find him bedded down, then make a very slow and quite sneak with the wind in your face. Maybe take a few mornings and evenings just sitting and watching. Early in the season Whitetails are pretty patternable. If it is not a really big area you might just want to stand hunt, because you are probably going to spook deer stalking , which will most likely screw up your stand hunting if it is the same deer using the fields.


----------

